# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Types of Plants and Wood For Dart Frogs

## megsfrogs

I am in the process of making a 10 gallon tank for a pair of juvenile dart frogs species yet to be decided. I have been working on this tank for about a week now. I have owned pacmans and Whites Tree Frog but these will be my first darts. I will be moving up to a larger tank after about one year, but would like some advice before I get my frogs. I found a branch of what I believe is fur. Can anyone idea this branch? I would like to know if I should keep this in my set up or scrap it all together and find a nice piece of grape wood or something else. I did bake the wood for 2 hours in my oven before putting it in my tank. If anyone can help me please let me know you opinions. On another note please let me know if these plants are safe, I tried to ID myself and make sure they were all ok but I am new at this. I posted something similar in the vivarium forum but thought this might bet a better location to get some ID's.

----------


## Crunchy Frog

I would not use fir in a frog viv, as it can be toxic to them.  I also would not use grape wood in a humid viv, as it is known for being perpetually moldy in humid conditions.

I would say that the best places to look for dart frog suitable plants and woods would be places like http://www.joshsfrogs.com/ , http://www.blackjungleterrariumsupply.com/ ,  and http://www.neherpetoculture.com/index

Cork, ghostwood, and various types of driftwood tend to be good bets for rainforest type vivs.  I believe that most dart frogs really like bromeliads as well.

That is a very nice looking viv, IMO.

----------


## Strider18

Nice looking tank! I do agree with Crunchy Frog though, grape and fir are bad ideas. It is better to spend the extra money and keep your dart frogs alive then go the cheap way and loose the little guys  :Frown:  I can't really tell what plants those plants are, but I would ask Bill (deranged chipmunk) what he thinks they are (he will probably know).

----------

